
Australian web filter to block 10,000 internet sites - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,24645676-661,00.html
======
mdasen
"Under the current mandate that includes adult material, which would mean most
material that could be rated R and, in some circumstances, material rated
MA15+."

Yeah, good luck with that. So, if I drop the F-word in this thread, it has to
be filtered? I'm sure that will work. No one ever swears on the internet.
While I'm not silly enough to claim that half the internet is porn or
something, there's plenty of R-level content. Especially with comment systems,
that system would get useless fast.

Well, if there's one person who will win out of this, it's Senator Ted
Stevens. His series of pneumatic tubes looks pretty good right now, doesn't
it? ;-)

~~~
ra
You are right of course. This is an incredibly misconceived scheme that will
fail to meet it's policy objectives.

The main focus of action against the scheme appears to be this web site:
<http://www.nocleanfeed.com/>

